# Dogs of Montreal: Meet Wilson



## Admin (Nov 19, 2013)

Where are the best places for dogs and their owners to walk? How dog-friendly is a district? Find out every week in Dogs of Montreal and follow this feature on Instagram. 

Brothers Michael and Ricky Fania have had Wilson the Hungarian Vizsla for four weeks. 

Michael was quick to point out that Wilson started obedience classes immediately and is a quick study on the leash. When he is old enough, they will send Wilson away for three weeks of intensive training. They aim to have a very well behaved and happy dog. Wilson seemed very mature for 12 weeks, he was over excited and sat on command. It felt like he had an old soul. 

Name

Wilson

Breed

Hungarian Vizsla

Age

12 weeks

Owners

Brothers Michael and Ricky Fania

Neighbourhood

St-Laurent

Favourite place to walk?

Various parks and paths all around the neighbourhood (Bois-Franc). Trips to the Mile-End. Especially around St-Viateur.

Favourite thing about the neighbourhood?

Very family oriented. Many parks rather close to each other. Everyone seems to be a dog owner.

On a scale of one to 10, how dog-friendly is the neighbourhood? 

9. Some parks don’t allow for dogs, but not a single person seems to obey the restriction. Public security does not even enforce the rules as I’ve seen them patrol by parks with unauthorized dogs in them and simply continue on their way. There’s a dog park right around the corner. Every dog owner at the park seems to take their role rather seriously, as I’ve only ever encountered incredibly well-behaved dogs of many different breeds. These two factors make it easy for my brother and I to take Wilson to the park and comfortably let him off leash.


----------



## tknafox2 (Apr 2, 2013)

Your Wilson, has a very important posture... I bet he has taken post as TOP Dog!!... just ask him


----------

